# Smoked Italian Sausage Serrano Jalaps and Pork Butt



## jw (Aug 12, 2017)

Decided to try some bacon-wrapped Jalaps stuffed with Italian sausage, cheddar cheese, and finely diced serranos for after church fellowship tomorrow (Smoked Pork Butt for the mildly palated).

Italian sausage - check




Stuffing Mix (Italian sausage, diced serranos, cheddar cheese) - check




Stuffed Jalaps - check




Wrapped in Bacon with some Stubb's spicy bbq sauce and a little rub brushed atop - check



On the grill for a smoke with hickory and apple wood - check




Ready!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jw (Aug 14, 2017)

While the pork butt/pulled turned out okay, I think the Italian Serrano Jalaps were better. I will say that the modified "Shack Attack" finishing sauce I made for the pork was surprisingly delectable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arapahoepark (Aug 14, 2017)

Can you send some via drone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Aug 14, 2017)

arapahoepark said:


> Can you send some via drone?


If there were any left and coverage for funds was available.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm not sure if your sharing these pictures was kind or cruel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jw (Aug 14, 2017)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> I'm not sure if your sharing these pictures was kind or cruel.


 Why not both?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cymro (Aug 14, 2017)

Al our TVs channels are inundated with cookery programs, they would close down without them. Josh there's a niche for you, and the American accent will wow the viewers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Aug 14, 2017)

Cymro said:


> Al our TVs channels are inundated with cookery programs, they would close down without them. Josh there's a niche for you, and the American accent will wow the viewers!


Well, them's very kind words, Brother Jeff.  Thank you.


----------



## ZackF (Aug 14, 2017)

What kind of rub did you use?


----------



## jw (Aug 14, 2017)

ZackF said:


> What kind of rub did you use?


Black Pepper
Salt
Paprika
Cumin
Garlic Powder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Aug 15, 2017)

Ay[e], there's the rub! 

Peace,
Alan

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

